# Screen Printing Supplies in Fresno, CA Area?



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy ink, screens, chemicals, etc. in the Fresno/Central California area?

I need to find someone local so I don't have to wait for it LOL.

Thanks!


----------



## m_aguilar1 (Sep 11, 2007)

The only place I've heard to be selling screen printing supplies in our area is a business by the name of "Denco" My buddies an are barely starting out, so I haven't gone through them yet- but we have a friend that does. That's the only place he gets his stuff from, an he also screen prints out of Fresno. 

Denco
4634 E. Weathermaker Ave.
Fresno, CA 93703
Phone: 559.454.5095
Fax: 559.454.5097
Todd Castillo— Branch Manager


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

hey d3, i'm in fresno and use denco. i'm sure midwest supply hayward can next day you. the number is 800-824-2468 . broder/alpha and bodek&rhodes are in fresno also and both have show rooms so you can see and feel. stan


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys!

I called Denco, and I'm setting up an account with them. I'm going to check out Broders showroom to see how Alternative Apparel compares to American Apparel.


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

be careful when you look for denco on google maps cause you will end up in the wrong area.


----------



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

Denco is a good place to go if you need your stuff in a hurry the is tone of vendors on this forum if you want to order your stuff. I do screen printing in fresno pm if you need help


----------



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

m_aguilar1 said:


> The only place I've heard to be selling screen printing supplies in our area is a business by the name of "Denco" My buddies an are barely starting out, so I haven't gone through them yet- but we have a friend that does. That's the only place he gets his stuff from, an he also screen prints out of Fresno.
> 
> Denco
> 4634 E. Weathermaker Ave.
> ...


Denco in fresno is a good place to start


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get my screens re-meshed in fresno?
i have all the silk and the frames.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

You could try Resource Group in Oakdale... Contact Lori Cowan. Looks like they're working on their website, but they are cool.

Resource Group - NEW AND IMPROVED ONLINE WEB STORE COMING SOON!


----------



## batvans46 (Apr 24, 2010)

i go to denco for screens, chemicals and emulsion.
for inks, i use versatex, so i go to allards.
and the local carwash to clean the screens


----------



## Black Shamrock (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been using McLogans in LA. Ground shipping arrives next day.
Will check out Denco.

Eastside Fresno.


----------

